# Heck of a night!!!!!



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

Konz and I spent the night fishing yesterday into the early morning. He hooked this bull red (42 inches) and later on I hooked onto something. We weren't sure what it was but it took my hook and instantly ran off a hundred yards and 15 to 20 minutes later we netted him and pulled at 36.5 inch Crevalle Jack up onto the pier... It was my first REAL fight with a fish and today I can barely move my right side but it was soooooo worth it!!!!!!!!

PS... I had to take a picture with Konz's red just to give people perspective on size! =D


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go man!! Konz can always find them redfish!


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah this was the first bull red that either of us had pulled in since I've taken up fishing with him. We were even talking earlier in the evening about how he couldn't believe he hadn't caught one with me yet, then WHAM!


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

On another note the slime off the jack gave me hives all over my freakin body... The red didn't bother me so I'm wondering if maybe the jack eats mostly crustaceans, which I am definitely allergic to..

Weird I know but I have never reacted like that to any non shellfish fish before hehe


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice jack! You'll never forget your first jack, big or small!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

wdrummel said:


> On another note the slime off the jack gave me hives all over my freakin body... The red didn't bother me so I'm wondering if maybe the jack eats mostly crustaceans, which I am definitely allergic to..
> 
> Weird I know but I have never reacted like that to any non shellfish fish before hehe


I would think that the Redfish would eat more crustaceans than a Jack, but I could be wrong. 

Nice catch!!


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah maybe. The red didn't leave anything more than a slight ick that every fish leaves on your hand. The jack on the other hand left big thick snot wads all over my hands/wrists. Took some scrubbin to get that gunk off! And anywhere I proceeded to touch became inflamed with hives. Oh well it was all worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Ol' Konz is a good teacher on fishing!! We have pulled in a many of fish together! but he never calls me anymore sad! haha!! Maybe he will chime in soon?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice that thing is a slob!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW !!!!!! Nice catch !!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Those Jacks are probably the best pound fer pound fighters in near shore waters. Bull reds pull, but they don't peel off line like a Jack. Sharks will peel off line for a long time, but generally much slower. Cobia just don't come to the boat, but don't pull much line except in short bursts.

I'll give best inshore fish to fight locally to the Jack Crevalle.

Not locally,... Bonefish though with lighter gear since they are a smaller fish. I've NEVER battled a Permit...



Jim


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

Man I watched a show the other day of a guy tearing up permit... It looked like alot of fun! Back to the Jack... It was amazing to me how I could feel the power of that tail every foot I gained on him. So much fun!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Great report guys


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It was a good night for sure, the hives were weird. Snatch it, lets go floundering next weekend!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Heck yeah lets make plans to do that. We will watch the wind and play it by ear!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds good!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Jacks will run off line and then turn sideways to you so it is like pulling a truck through the water. Great fun on any tackle. Nice pics.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Is it possible that somewhere along the jack's run, he ran into and brought with him some jellyfish tentacles? They would cause welts whereever they touched your skin.

What a huge jack, ! It's one of the strongest fish that swims!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Excellent work!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I believe that if i broke out in hives that I would keep a bottle/package of benadryl in my tackle box if you are able to take the over the counter meds. I keep it around for bee and fire ant stings.


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ya know...there's only one way to test these theories. Catch another jack!


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Where was this and what where you using for bait!?


----------



## lrc (Jun 25, 2012)

Thats awesome, where were you guys & what kind of bait?


----------



## oscarflytyer (Feb 24, 2008)

Foulhook said:


> Jacks will run off line and then turn sideways to you so it is like pulling a truck through the water. Great fun on any tackle. Nice pics.


THAT might explain what I hung into one night very long ago in NC. Ran about 400 yards then turned sideways. Got it back to pier and took off along beach about 350 yds again. Never did see it. Finally started rolling in the surf and scrubbing line into the bottom and broke off.


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

A whole pin fish about 5 or so inches. The Octagon near Bob Sikes


----------

